# Fridge not getting cold enough in hot weather



## Bobtaylor (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi all, 
I'm sure I've read something on this previously, suggesting a small 12v fan, but I can't find it on forum,
I'm currently on my Hols in France and its baking hot, enjoying the use of Aires and campsites every few nights,
But, my fridge doesn't appear to be getting cold enough, and the freezer compartment won't freeze,
I've tried it on gas, and 240v, it does get cool, but not cold.
I've never experienced this previously in GB, and it does get quite cold whilst travelling on 12v, I can only assume because of the air flow through the vents,
It did get very cold and froze things on one cool night.
It's an Electrolux getting on for 20 yrs old
Does hot weather affect it that much ?


----------



## QFour (Jun 20, 2017)

I fitted three fans to our Laika as there was limited room. Setup is with two speeds so if it's really hot then we can have it on max and you can feel the hot air coming out the top vent, It can be a bit noisy hence the second switch position that runs the fans at half speed. Worked very well in Spain this year.

You could try an external fan and get it blowing into the bottom vent, this would give you an idea if an internal fan would help.

..


----------



## maingate (Jun 20, 2017)

Site the van so that the fridge is on the shaded side and remove both vents to improve airflow.


----------



## chrismilo (Jun 20, 2017)

Make sure the van is level


----------



## n brown (Jun 20, 2017)

better to suck or blow out of the top vent when on gas ,as you might blow out the flame


----------



## runnach (Jun 20, 2017)

Remember the fridge is an absorption affair are you over filling it ?

little computer fans to assist do help, but frankly if you are stuffing to the gunnels any remedy pointless,

Technicalities of refrigeration aside, overfilling is more prevalent than you think 

Channa


----------



## Bobtaylor (Jun 20, 2017)

Many thanks for the replies people,
I will try that fan idea using computer vent fans, wouldn't need them on a night as weather cools down, so noise shouldn't be an issue
We always level the van, so water runs away correctly, so I knew it wasn't a level issue, but thank you,
The fridge has been full, half full and nearly empty, but still didn't get cold, but even at any state of filling it's always worked in uk, albeit with usual uk weather.
Haven't tried removing vents yet,,,,it's an easy try, so might do that tomorrow.
Once again.....thanks for suggestions people.


----------



## Chocky (Jun 20, 2017)

Use a computer fans connected to one of those dirt cheap mini solar panels, no worry about battery drain, silent at night, and only runs when it's hot and sunny


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 20, 2017)

After years of humming and faffing, we're having the Dometic fan kit fitted.
If you're camping really wild and remote, the last thing you'll need is food poisoning on board.
Buy a cheap fridge thermometer and try to keep it below 5 degrees.


----------



## runnach (Jun 20, 2017)

Agreed Paul but my experience suggests that absorption fridges only coo so much beyond the ambient temperature outside ...that is where compressor fridges come into their own 

Channa


----------



## campertwo (Jun 21, 2017)

Sitting here in sunny Spain in temperatures of 38 degrees our fridge has just about coped by using a small fan blowing into the top vent!


----------



## torwood (Jun 21, 2017)

Consider one of these for controlling your fan - AC/DC 12V Digital Thermostat Temperature Alarm Controller Sensor Meter Blue LED | eBay


----------



## Bobtaylor (Jun 21, 2017)

Chocky said:


> Use a computer fans connected to one of those dirt cheap mini solar panels, no worry about battery drain, silent at night, and only runs when it's hot and sunny



Absolutely brilliant idea !!!!
Now to try and ask for one in French,,,,,,,,,


----------



## n brown (Jun 21, 2017)

campertwo said:


> Sitting here in sunny Spain in temperatures of 38 degrees our fridge has just about coped by using a small fan blowing into the top vent!


 if you turn it round so it sucks the hot air out of the vent it might work even better


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jun 21, 2017)

Bobtaylor said:


> Hi all,
> I'm sure I've read something on this previously, suggesting a small 12v fan, but I can't find it on forum,
> I'm currently on my Hols in France and its baking hot, enjoying the use of Aires and campsites every few nights,
> But, my fridge doesn't appear to be getting cold enough, and the freezer compartment won't freeze,
> ...



The older absorbtion fridges struggle to cope with hot weather,some of them will only cool to 20° below the ambient temperature so when it gets up to 25° and above so don't expect too much.I believe that newer fridge models are more efficient and work better in hot weather. 
I have fitted the fan kit in the vent which sucks air over the cooling fins which has made a slight improvement but it still struggles to keep the temperature between an ideal 3° and 5° when it gets really hot.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jun 21, 2017)

Get yourself a Waeco compressor fridge and your problems will be over. When the temp goes up, the sun is putting more power thro the solar panels into the battery. Best thing we bought for our bus.


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 21, 2017)

Edina said:


> Get yourself a Waeco compressor fridge and your problems will be over. When the temp goes up, the sun is putting more power thro the solar panels into the battery. Best thing we bought for our bus.




+1 

Replaced our 3 way coolbox with a Waeco cfx 40... and have never looked back... 
Pulls less than an amp and is left running all the time, IN fact it's currently sat running full of beer while I'm at work, solar panels charging 3 x 100ah leisure batteries so all ready for heading off at the weekend.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 21, 2017)

channa said:


> Agreed Paul but my experience suggests that absorption fridges only coo so much beyond the ambient temperature outside ...that is where compressor fridges come into their own
> 
> Channa



Yes Andrew, 
Though we managed to cope with the fridges on our 2 previous vans. , this little Dometic has been trouble from the off. Every year the  Dometic tech has tried,so we're going for belt and braces.
We leave UK  with 8 months supply of insulin.
We really have to monitor maximum and minimum temperatures. Never mind the hygiene question.


----------



## groyne (Jun 21, 2017)

campertwo said:


> Sitting here in sunny Spain in temperatures of 38 degrees our fridge has just about coped by using a small fan blowing into the top vent!



As Mr B says turn the fan round, unless the back of the fridge is fully sealed, you could be blowing fumes into the van.


----------



## mossypossy (Jun 21, 2017)

My 3 way Dometic works fine on mains voltage.
Seems to be random in the gas cooling department.
Had the burner replaced etc.
I have twin computer fans hooked up.
Turned fridge onto gas yesterday morning just to see if it is motion that affects the running.
Not expecting much in the way of cooling when I check in a couple of hours.
20 degrees below cabin temp will probably be 25 degrees C!


----------



## mossypossy (Jun 21, 2017)

*solution*

By not opening the fridge door and being parked up the fridge has achieved, with fan assistance, and on one third Max setting:
Outside temp 30
Cabin temp 40
Freezer temp -16.5
Fridge temp -0.2

There you go.
Don't go opening the door to make a cup of tea during the day or your beer will be warm at beer o'clock.


----------



## campertwo (Jun 23, 2017)

I'll try that also & see if it makes it any better? Cheers


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 23, 2017)

*Another tip*

We've also found it's very important to keep clearing any build up of ice off the fins inside the fridge. There's a tendency to forget these until you go home and defrost again, but the ice layer makes for an effective insulator preventing heat being extracted from the fridge. Since we started doing this regularly our fridge has improved enormously...although once you get much over 30C though there's only so much an absorption fridge can achieve.


----------



## El Veterano (Jun 24, 2017)

In my experience absorption fridges are not fit for purpose. For sure you occassionally get one that works OK but generally they are usless once the temp gets higher than about 20C. I have now owned 6 absorption fridges and only one of them could cope with warmer weather, and that was the first one I had in a 1983 Autotrail. That would freeze milk when it was 30C + outside. Although it is essential that the fridge is properly fitted, ie there is no access from the rear of the fridge to the air in the habitation area, it makes no difference at the end of the day - they either work or they don't, mostly they don't. Taking the fridge out, turning upside down a few times can sometimes help, and fitting a fan or 2 to the top vent is essential. Our latest MH, a 2013 Dethleffs has a large fridge freezer in it, and although I was hoping for better performance from this one it is pretty much the same as all the others that I've owned. This one even has a heater function to de-ice the fins in the freezer if you need to. The only way forward if you want proper cooling is a Waeco compressor fridge, they are superb.


----------



## Fletch6 (Jun 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 24, 2017)

That would be with Ammonia as the refrigerant, the replacement gas is not half as good.

Alf





El Veterano said:


> In my experience absorption fridges are not fit for purpose. For sure you occassionally get one that works OK but generally they are usless once the temp gets higher than about 20C. I have now owned 6 absorption fridges and only one of them could cope with warmer weather, and that was the first one I had in a 1983 Autotrail. That would freeze milk when it was 30C + outside. Although it is essential that the fridge is properly fitted, ie there is no access from the rear of the fridge to the air in the habitation area, it makes no difference at the end of the day - they either work or they don't, mostly they don't. Taking the fridge out, turning upside down a few times can sometimes help, and fitting a fan or 2 to the top vent is essential. Our latest MH, a 2013 Dethleffs has a large fridge freezer in it, and although I was hoping for better performance from this one it is pretty much the same as all the others that I've owned. This one even has a heater function to de-ice the fins in the freezer if you need to. The only way forward if you want proper cooling is a Waeco compressor fridge, they are superb.


----------



## Haaamster (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm convinced my freezer part is just really for freezing ice packs to assist with keeping the fridge cool, even the tiniest pack of food fills it so its no good for that but 4 ice packs fit in almost too perfect for it not to have been made for them.


----------



## El Veterano (Jun 24, 2017)

Alf said:


> That would be with Ammonia as the refrigerant, the replacement gas is not half as good.
> 
> Alf



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Fletch6 (Jun 24, 2017)

.


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 24, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> Not heard of an ammonia replacement, are you sure? There's plenty of replacement refrigerants for compressor fridges mind.



News to me too..... 

Mind I'm still getting to grips with the phase out of r134a in favour of R1234 at about a gazillion pounds a kilo lol


----------



## Fletch6 (Jun 24, 2017)

.


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 24, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> Yeah R134a was a new gas when I went into the trade (early 90's) and it was very expensive then, what goes around comes around




Always someone making a buck or two out of global warming etc.... 

Days of washing compressor components off in r11 before disposal in a buried drum long gone lol


----------



## runnach (Jun 25, 2017)

The issue with most fridges whether compressor or absorption is they are sealed units with no ports for recharging. In the case of the former for cost reasons often the compressors are hermetically sealed and cant be repaired.

I struggle to workout the variation in efficiency on absorption fridges I am leaning towards correct installation away from heat sources etc 

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 25, 2017)

channa said:


> The issue with most fridges whether compressor or absorption is they are sealed units with no ports for recharging. In the case of the former for cost reasons often the compressors are hermetically sealed and cant be repaired.
> 
> *I struggle to workout the variation in efficiency on absorption fridges I am leaning towards correct installation away from heat sources etc *
> 
> Channa




So the nobheads at Compass fekked up when they installed the dometic fridge right next to the cooker in my motorhome   :mad2:


----------



## mistericeman (Jun 25, 2017)

channa said:


> The issue with most fridges whether compressor or absorption is they are sealed units with no ports for recharging. In the case of the former for cost reasons often the compressors are hermetically sealed and cant be repaired.
> 
> I struggle to workout the variation in efficiency on absorption fridges I am leaning towards correct installation away from heat sources etc
> 
> Channa



Easy enough to add 'ports' on hermetic systems... either clamp on or braze in.... though obviously braze in require recovery of refrigerant if still partially/fully charged. 
Absorbtion ones I suspect vary due to the quality/blend of components in the ammonia charge as well as partial stratification/separation of the ammonia charge (hence inverting the unit often works as a repair.) 

Having had a fair amount of experience with both.....id never have anything but a variable speed compressor type.


----------



## mossypossy (Jun 25, 2017)

Even though my fridge was ultra efficient the other day I can guarantee it will be iffy when we are out and about, moving and using.


----------



## campertwo (Jun 25, 2017)

Down here near Marbella & temperatures still around 38 degrees! I have turned our external fan to draw hot air out of the top vent. It is still icing up in the freezer compartment so all ok so far! We have a 12v/240v cool box also in the garage & that is keeping the beer & wine cool also thank God! Lol.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 3, 2017)

campertwo said:


> Down here near Marbella & temperatures still around 38 degrees! I have turned our external fan to draw hot air out of the top vent. It is still icing up in the freezer compartment so all ok so far! We have a 12v/240v cool box also in the garage & that is keeping the beer & wine cool also thank God! Lol.



We had the fan fitted 5 days ago.
 Yesterday was the first day that was hot enough to test it.
Looks good to me.
£ 85 well spent.


----------



## mossypossy (Jul 3, 2017)

£8.50 for a fridge fan!
Got two from China for about £4.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 3, 2017)

I fitted a thermostat on my fridge fans so that they only come on when needed


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 3, 2017)

hairydog said:


> £85 for a fridge fan? I fitted three to my fridge, running through a variable speed controller*
> Total cost less than £8.50. Are yours made of solid gold?
> *I intend to fit an automatic temperature sensing control to one of the fans, using a thermistor from the odds and ends box, but haven't quite found the round tuit that the job needs.



This is the Dometic kit, matched to our particular model.
All singing and dancing,guaranteed for 2 years, ( at our age, that could be lifetime guarantee ). Fitted by a  reliable local guy.
As we are full timing, we don't carry the tools or bits to do these jobs .
If I made a mess  of installing, the consequences could be dire... And Management  would have my guts for garters.

Yorkshire Economics : If we wildcamp for four nights, rather than use a big site, at peak season.... That'll pay for the whole shebang.
Time for me to fish out an ice cube for my G&T !


----------



## Byronic (Jul 3, 2017)

Possibly already mentioned in the thread but;

In case any one is looking for a fridge or anything else fan, computer cooling fans are 
normally 12v. Good selection in Maplins, PC World if you need to look before buying on ebay etc.
I've fitted 5 (just because)  in my van with and without speed controller/thermostat.

Quite a good safety measure to keep the fridge fan on permanently at night. Should
a gassing attempt be made via the fridge vent, the gas will get blown back in the
culprits face. This only applies of course to those vans where the convertor has
omitted to fit the rear baffle. Be careful not to trip over a corpse in the morning


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 3, 2017)

I have two 12v computer fans installed in the top vent of my Thetford fridge freezer.

These are left running continuously and are inaudible inside the 'van. They draw about 0.5 amps which isn't an issue with solar panels and decent battery capacity. Less to go wrong when it's just a switch and fuse in the circuit.


----------



## kenj (Jul 4, 2017)

I had a problem with my fridge all that was wrong was the door gasket was split and the fridge was working overtime getting no where.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 4, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> I have two 12v computer fans installed in the top vent of my Thetford fridge freezer.
> 
> These are left running continuously and are inaudible inside the 'van. They draw about 0.5 amps which isn't an issue with solar panels and decent battery capacity. Less to go wrong when it's just a switch and fuse in the circuit.



Heard the fan for the first time, this morning. Had both ears syringed yesterday.

Disconnected solar and checked the battery current.. 0 amps.  Free power...?  I'll get my £ 85 back if I live to be 137.


----------



## Rfs (Jul 4, 2017)

It sound like fans are a good idea.

Are they easy to mount in the area? I presume a simple in line switch can be easily fitted. Are they needed during our cooler weather? I ask because Chris said he leaves his running continuously.


----------



## Byronic (Jul 4, 2017)

If you think yourself a bit unsure regarding installing seperate components, I think you'll find  CAKtanks supply a fridge fan 'kit'  ie wiring, thermostat, switch and instructions.
The thermostat (if selected) will only switch the fan on when the temp. at the rear of the fridge gets to about 30deg C. The switch is a 3 way type ...... fan on, fan off,and fan under thermostat control (automatic).


----------



## chrismilo (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't fill it with a whole nights beer supply!


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 4, 2017)

Rfs said:


> It sound like fans are a good idea.
> 
> Are they easy to mount in the area? I presume a simple in line switch can be easily fitted. Are they needed during our cooler weather? I ask because Chris said he leaves his running continuously.



Given that my fridge is thermostatically controlled running the fans continuously isn't an issue. It will reduce the gas consumption if the weather cools ...


----------



## Alshymer (Jul 7, 2017)

*Refridgerator cooling fan*

Hi Can anyone recommend a quiet fan for this purpose. Is one enough?
Thanks
Alshymer


----------



## iampatman (Jul 28, 2017)

Byronic said:


> If you think yourself a bit unsure regarding installing seperate components, I think you'll find  CAKtanks supply a fridge fan 'kit'  ie wiring, thermostat, switch and instructions.
> The thermostat (if selected) will only switch the fan on when the temp. at the rear of the fridge gets to about 30deg C. The switch is a 3 way type ...... fan on, fan off,and fan under thermostat control (automatic).



Just an update on the fridge fan from CAK. Tried to order one today but they no longer offer this product. They said they had so many complaints they decided the fans weren't fit for purpose and now no longer sell them. 
Similar product available here - Motorhome Double Fridge Fan - 7164010N Buy SECURELY Online

Pat


----------

